# Self-Patterning Yarns



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I have a question about self-patterning yarns. Doesn't your gauge have to be absolutely exact for them to work as planned? It's hard for me to imagine everyone knitting so perfectly to gauge that the pattern works out as planned. I'd love to hear from those who use them.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

MKjane said:


> I have a question about self-patterning yarns. Doesn't your gauge have to be absolutely exact for them to work as planned? It's hard for me to imagine everyone knitting so perfectly to gauge that the pattern works out as planned. I'd love to hear from those who use them.


No. The pattern is over a large enough area that small gauge differences will not affect the outcome. I just completed a small "blankie" using Bernat's Baby Floral Jacquard. I adjusted the number of stitches I was using to get the look I wanted, but I didn't have to do that. Don't worry. If you are on gauge, the yarn will work for you.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

MKjane said:


> I have a question about self-patterning yarns. Doesn't your gauge have to be absolutely exact for them to work as planned? It's hard for me to imagine everyone knitting so perfectly to gauge that the pattern works out as planned. I'd love to hear from those who use them.


here is my experience with them, I did a cardi last yr using one & since I am a plus size lady-- the horizontal stripes made me look like I was wearing a horse blanket...sigh
never again~!
Patty


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

> here is my experience with them, I did a cardi last yr using one & since I am a plus size lady-- the horizontal stripes made me look like I was wearing a horse blanket...sigh
> never again~!
> Patty


I'm sorry, Patty, but you are not addressing the question. ANY self-stripping yarn would have given the same results for you. In truth, you should probably avoid horizontal stripes. Her question was about possible "losing" a pattern because of gauge.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I just finished the Ruffled Baby Blanket, the one where you change needle sizes every 10 rows. Anyway, I used that baby floral yarn for the 7 smaller needle rows. I have the pretty design - the one that is supposed to be there - on 2 of the rows, 4 are just plain shades of pink, and 1 is just "odd" with pink and greens here and there. I didn't know - still don't - how you could work this so all would have had the floral design, but the way they came out on the blanket is not too bad - they are balanced - the 4 mixed pinks are 1,3,5,7, the two florals are 2 and 6, so the odd one is in the middle. The alternating large needle rows are done in a rose shade - which matches the rose in the floral yarn. So, for my first time knitting something like this, it's pretty, and only another knitter will know it should look like.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Whoever said that winding the yarn to balls so both balls match, I could hug you! Started a baby cardigan (top down) and found that the stripes on the right sleeve and left sleeve did't match. I frogged the sweater and will start again with winding the yarn first. Thank You!


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

MKjane said:


> I have a question about self-patterning yarns. Doesn't your gauge have to be absolutely exact for them to work as planned? It's hard for me to imagine everyone knitting so perfectly to gauge that the pattern works out as planned. I'd love to hear from those who use them.


Nope! If you think about it, when dying the yarn, the yarn company has absolutely no idea of what you're going to make or what needles you're going to use or even if you're going to knit or crochet, so they really can't make it for a specific pattern or technique or even a specific gauge. Thus, the color change in self-patterning yarns is usually very gradual and "flows" from row to row.

I did a baby afghan in self patterning yarn, and it looks striped, but if you look at it closely, you'll see that the color sometimes changes in the middle of the row. It would be impossible for them to make it so that it changed exactly at the end of each row. But it happens so gradually, that it looks as though it's a specific design.

It's kind of hard to describe - but try it yourself and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is what it is. It will form *a* pattern - but it may not be what you have pictured in you mind depending on how long (# of stitches) a run you are doing. Baby items will not have that long a run and will probably give you what you want as long as you start each piece atthe same place in th yarn run. If you use for an adult garment or large blanket, the run will be long and there won't be as deep a stripe of the floral part.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

This isn't exactly the answer to the question you asked, but it's just an observation. I tried once to knit a cardigan with a self pattern yarn, using a pattern I already had. Of course, both fronts I could work out where to start on the ball of yarn and matched them. However, when I tried to knit the back of the cardigan I realised I couldn't make the stripes match at all to the fronts! Just in case you ever felt like doing the same ... don't try it! However, a pair of socks or gloves are great.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm not really talking about good old variegated yarn, where you get what you get. Or even self-striping yarn. I'm talking about yarn that is supposed to produce a fair isle pattern all by itself. For example, here's a link to yarn that claims to be "automatic fair isle self patterning yarn."

http://www.yarndex.com/yarn.cfm?yarn_id=6603


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

As Dreamweaver has already said, the pattern will be a little different, that's all. 

Since no 2 knitters knit exactly alike all of the time, and no one knitter's gauge is exact all of the time, the patterns will vary. The stitches may, in one cycle be more bunched together, in the next cycle more spread apart. That is why the manufacturers say that no two items, even thought the knitting workup pattern is the same, will ever be the same, each is unique.

I have knitted with the "Fair Isle" style. No two Fair Isle groups were the same, but each was similar to what was pictured by the manufacturer.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

OK -- thanks!


----------



## sandybro (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the Bernat yarn, but in order to get it to work out you need to use a pattern that calls for that yarn. I have also tried it with another pattern and love the verigated effect it gives.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, yes, the gauge has to be the same, and the needle size and the circumference of the knitted object. I use variegated yarns, which is what they call low-priced yarn, the equivalent of hand-painted. There's a pretty Red Heart yarn with aqua, white, and brown. The aqua goes for a certain length, then a certain length of white, and then brown. I like to do hats with it, always circular, same size needle, same number of stitches. When I knit mittens, the variegated looks different on the ribbed part, the cuff. The thumb looks different than the hand, because the thumb is a shorter distance around. Each color goes around the thumb more times. I might have four rounds of aqua on the thumb, but just one round on the hand part. Then when I start to decrease at the top of the mitten, the color patterning changes because the circumference (the distance around and around) changes.
HTH,
Carol K in OH


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

some time back i posted squared blanket that was done in self pattern yarn


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the truth is somewhere between. If it's all stripes & intended for socks, it will be a bit forgiving of gauge. I tried one yarn that was described as "Jaquard" and it would have been better if I'd done a gauge to make the very short repeats (between stripes) EXACTLY one or two stitches (alas I had an accident with the yarn & never finished the item, anyway)


----------



## gaskell_reader (Jul 28, 2011)

FYI: The myth about horizontal stripes is not true. Horizontal stripes actually make you look thinner; vertical strips make you look larger.

And yes, I know it's off topic, but I like to point that out to stop the perpetuating myth.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Experiment with this type of yarn it could be fun on the outcome. But I have never done a thing to patterns to use Self-patterning yarns.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I just bought the flowered baby yarn. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## jinyrae (Aug 21, 2011)

I have made mostly socks and recently a dog sweater. The yarn patterns differently but on similar needle size it worksfine Good luck


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Whoever said that winding the yarn to balls so both balls match, I could hug you! Started a baby cardigan (top down) and found that the stripes on the right sleeve and left sleeve did't match. I frogged the sweater and will start again with winding the yarn first. Thank You!


I'm in the middle of a baby cardigan with beautiful self patterning yarn. When I came to do the fronts they did not match so I too have frogged one front and will make it match the other. I will do the same with the sleeves as it just won't look right if they don;t match. Having said this, the yarn is lovely to knit with. If anyone in UK has Poundstretchers shops that's where I got it. I will definately be getting some more in different colours.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I made some leg warmers and a benie in Bernat's floral and used the size 6 knitting needles as they suggested. I was very happy weith the results. I believe it is the needle size that matters not what you are knitting.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

MKjane said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm not really talking about good old variegated yarn, where you get what you get. Or even self-striping yarn. I'm talking about yarn that is supposed to produce a fair isle pattern all by itself. For example, here's a link to yarn that claims to be "automatic fair isle self patterning yarn."
> 
> http://www.yarndex.com/yarn.cfm?yarn_id=6603


I think that if you use the needle required to get the gauge you should get close enough to the pattern intended. You may need to change the needle size.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> I made some leg warmers and a benie in Bernat's floral and used the size 6 knitting needles as they suggested. I was very happy weith the results. I believe it is the needle size that matters not what you are knitting.


Both matter. If you are knitting items with a long row/rnd, the pattern will not work. It will be spread the length of the row and then the next part of the self-striping will begin. If you gauge is way off, that can affect it, too.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

fiddlerbird555 said:


> I think the truth is somewhere between. If it's all stripes & intended for socks, it will be a bit forgiving of gauge. I tried one yarn that was described as "Jaquard" and it would have been better if I'd done a gauge to make the very short repeats (between stripes) EXACTLY one or two stitches (alas I had an accident with the yarn & never finished the item, anyway)


I think you're right. The first pair of socks I made was with variegated yarn from Walmart (cheap). On one sock, the colors "puddled"; on the othe sock I got stripes. But I wear them anyway because my grandkids say non- matching socks are in style now -- and at least they're the same colors, so you can tell they are a pair. Wouldn't want go be too "matchy-matchy" now, would we?


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

I knit or crochet self stripping yarns side to side to have vertical strips.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> I just bought the flowered baby yarn. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


I have been making baby hat I found on Bernat with their Jacquards Florals. The pattern is on their site. I am enjoying watching the colors fall in place.


----------



## MeekOne (Aug 19, 2011)

Can I ask what pattern you use that you change needle sizes throughout??? Sounds interesting....


----------



## MeekOne (Aug 19, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I just finished the Ruffled Baby Blanket, the one where you change needle sizes every 10 rows.
> .


 Can I ask what pattern you use that you change needle sizes throughout??? Sounds interesting....


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Whoever said that winding the yarn to balls so both balls match, I could hug you! Started a baby cardigan (top down) and found that the stripes on the right sleeve and left sleeve did't match. I frogged the sweater and will start again with winding the yarn first. Thank You!


Do be careful with the "hint" about rewinding the yarn. Just rewinding will not guarantee that the patterns will match.

The hint really means to unwind the yarn until you reach a point where the same pattern starts to repeat, and then begin knitting the item you want to match (second sleeve, second sock, etc.) from that point.

Good luck.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

The self striping yarn always surprises me....but pleasantly. If you're making a small item, socks or a baby sweater, you get fewer, wider stripes. I've made a couple of baby blankets from Bernat jacquard and I don't get stripes so much as just a mixed, multicolor shading from one color to another, which is very nice, too.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Like everyone else has said, self-striping yarns are pretty forgiving and work over a range of needle sizes and gauge. The wider the item you make the narrower the stripes. The narrower the item you make the wider the stripes. If you go to Lion Brand or Red Heart web sites, you will see samples of projects made from the self-patterning yarn and get an idea of how it looks in various stitches, gauges and widths. For either of these sites, find a self patterning yarn and then see the free patterns listed for that yarn. You'll be able to see how the colors develop in finished projects of various types and will give you a lot of answers to your questions. 
Bernat offers a "warning" on one of their baby jacquards, the ones with a floral stripe, that It shouldn't be used over too wide and expanse, mostly because of the effect on the flowered stripe. I saw one example of a blanket where the flowered stripe was affected and it wasn't very attractive. Most of their baby jacquards will have their stripe pattern spread and "smeared" if used over an expanse that's too wide, but it isn't unattractive. 
Self-striping sock yarn really has it's stripe pattern changed when you used for a larger garment or project but you get an ombre type of effect that's not unattractive. Again, check the free patterns that are published for a self-striping sock yarn and you can see exactly what the effect is. 
Go to Ravelry and do a search for projects made from a specific yarn to get some additional ideas of how it will look. Ravelry is a big help when you are trying to visualize how a yarn looks made up.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> > here is my experience with them, I did a cardi last yr using one & since I am a plus size lady-- the horizontal stripes made me look like I was wearing a horse blanket...sigh
> > never again~!
> > Patty
> 
> ...


Welll..
excuse me!

I don't feel u had any reason to write your response to me at all.

I was posting my reaction as anyone else has.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I'm sorry, Patty, but you are not addressing the question. ANY self-stripping yarn would have given the same results for you. In truth, you should probably avoid horizontal stripes. Her question was about possible "losing" a pattern because of gauge.





pattycake61 said:


> Welll.. excuse me!
> I don't feel u had any reason to write your response to me at all. I was posting my reaction as anyone else has.


Pattycake61, Consider the source of the comment and ignore/forget it.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

I knitted a scarf in mistake-stitch rib with a variegated yarn, and -- surprise -- the yarn made an Argyle pattern for a while. When I started a new skein of yarn, I matched up the yarn and started exactly in the same place in the colorway, and the Argyle pattern changed slightly. The yarn, though it was from the same dye lot, was slightly different. Nonetheless the scarf turned out beautifully, and as a matter of fact I won a blue ribbon for it at the county fair this month. Yes, I am bragging!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > StitchDesigner said:
> ...


Oh thanks Mary,
I should have... just galled me I guess.
Hugs & happy sts.
patty


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I love the Bernat Baby Jacquard Florals. I've done a skinny-ish scarf and a Baktus with it and they both came out very nice. Not sure if the "flowers" look exactly as they do on the ball band, but they are nice enough. I suppose if you follow one of Bernat's patterns for that yarn, you would come closest to getting the same result as their pictures. Right now I'm contemplating something for this yarn for an actual baby!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

MKjane said:


> I have a question about self-patterning yarns. Doesn't your gauge have to be absolutely exact for them to work as planned? It's hard for me to imagine everyone knitting so perfectly to gauge that the pattern works out as planned. I'd love to hear from those who use them.


Interesting question. I don't think there is a positive answer. I've used many of the self patterning sock yarns and loved them all. Find that if I do them two at a time and have rewound the center pull balls and started both socks in the exact same spot on the color line, I will have 2 identical socks..... but, like the ones I'm doing now for my husband... Started almost identical (no one's perfect<G>), but my husband has very slanted toes so increases starting from the toes throws off the patterning. What starts out as stripes (identical) gradually changes to pooling... but because the slants are on opposite sides (left and right) the pooling is reversed on each sock so the front looks like the back of the other sock and vice versa. Hope I'm clear... but we love them anyway. Every sock is a new adventure with these!! Knit away!
Peg


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

The beauty of variegated yarns is in the surprise! Like someone said earlier, the wider the area, the narrower the stripe. So, no, you will never be able to get your back to match up to the fronts of a cardigan (unless you do it all as one piece & then your stripes will be really skinny). If you want to have perfectly matching stripes, you have to use different color yarns. There's no reason the stripes have to match up--we're just so used to being precise as knitters. Just relax & let it flow, then look at the interesting patterns & designs the variegated yarn makes & appreciate it for what it is. If you want to break up the "muddied" areas, there are methods for that (see "Creative Knitting" magazine from earlier this summer). PS: if you want the fair isle look, you need a jacquard yarn, not just a variegated one.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

andietom said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever said that winding the yarn to balls so both balls match, I could hug you! Started a baby cardigan (top down) and found that the stripes on the right sleeve and left sleeve did't match. I frogged the sweater and will start again with winding the yarn first. Thank You!
> ...


Furthermore, the yarn must be rewound with the pattern going in the same direction. With most self-striping or "Fair Isle" the pattern is different depending on the direction. If you have a skein and you divide it in half you will need to rewind both halves to be sure.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeannie6 said:


> I love the Bernat Baby Jacquard Florals. I've done a skinny-ish scarf and a Baktus with it and they both came out very nice. Not sure if the "flowers" look exactly as they do on the ball band, but they are nice enough. I suppose if you follow one of Bernat's patterns for that yarn, you would come closest to getting the same result as their pictures. Right now I'm contemplating something for this yarn for an actual baby!


The "warning" from Bernat was only for blankets. They have several blanket patterns posted for the floral jacquards, but they aren't knit edge to edge without a trim or some other way to get past whatever they feel is the widest the yarn patterning can stand. 
A Baktus scarf isn't really wide as much as it's long, and long isn't a problem, it's wide that apparently causes the pattern to become disrupted.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I'll continue to experiment! Right now I'm knitting a scarf with Bernat Jacquards worsted weight yarn, which comes in darker colors and is more "adult." I'm using a diagonal pattern, which shows off the stripes well. I also have this yarn in another color and I'm going to dry a multi-directional scarf with it.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I have used the "fair isle" sock yarns, but only for socks. They work well and if you don't look at them too close, look like you used lots of different colors and people are impressed. It is a quick way to let the yarn do the work for you.


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

here is my experience with them, I did a cardi last yr using one & since I am a plus size lady-- the horizontal stripes made me look like I was wearing a horse blanket...sigh
never again~!
Patty[/quote]
------------------------------------------------------------------
In my experiance with varigated yarn, I use 2 skiens of yarn and change the thread every 2 rows and then you do not get stripes. I have not used self patterning yarn


----------



## justneedlin' (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it may be best to use the self-patterning yarns on smaller projects. I did some baby/toddler hats that turned out great. Also, I've seen pictures of socks which turned out well.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a self-patterning yarn (slow-striping) that can give you a fair Isle effect with only a second ball of the same color yarn. You do have stranding but you don't have multiple balls of yarn. You only have to check that you begin the patterning with a contrasting stripe. This is a sumptuous yarn in sumptuous colors called Mini-Mochi. This is the pattern: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/MMochi-fairisle-hat-mittens.html
These are the colors of Mini-Mochi: http://www.straw.com/cpy/yarns/mini-mochi-balls.html
The LYS gave a class using this pattern this summer. Unfortunately I was out of town during the first several classes so couldn't take it. Maybe next year.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

justneedlin' said:


> I think it may be best to use the self-patterning yarns on smaller projects. I did some baby/toddler hats that turned out great. Also, I've seen pictures of socks which turned out well.


The only self-paterning yarn that could cause any kind of a problem would be the jacquards and Bernat has a number of free sweater patterns in their self-patterning jacquards posted so you can see exactly what to expect. You don't need to stick to small projects like hats and socks. Be adventurous. Here's the page with Bernat Jacquard patterns: http://www.bernat.com/product.php?LGC=jacquards&SPP=999
I don't see any problem with self-striping yarns. I think sweaters done in self-striping yarn look good. If you do a cardi, chances are the stripes across the fronts will not be aligned unless you buy an extra skein or 2 so you can line everything up. I think they look fine mis-matched. However, the stripes on the back, which run all the way across he back will be different than the stripes on the front which run across only half the distance. On a pullover, the stripes in the sleeves will be wider than the stripes on the front and back. Personally, I don't see this as a problem. They make beautiful modules such as entrelac and miters. If you want everything to line up (right with left), you can do that with a little extra yarn. To me, it's worth it to get the beutiful interplay of colors that you wouldn't otherwise see. 
Whether you like jaquards or self-striping yarn is going to be a matter of personal taste. Personally, I love the stripes regardless of their proclivities but am less fond of jacquards. Most of the time I prefer ombres to paints but there are some paints I just love. I think it's so helpful to see projects knit from a yarn so you can see all the things you like and don't like about it, hopefully before you buy it. The first "paint" I remember is one from Lion Brand in Wool Ease. It looked really pretty in the skein but formed ugly (to me) pink blotches when it was knitted. Someone liked those pink blotches but I sure didn't. The color is no longer being offered so a few others didn't particularly like them either.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Different projects, different size needles, different patterns with the yarn! I love using the self striping and self patterning yarns! I started making child socks with a pattern yarn and didn't like how the pattern was turning out - I stopped and then changed to a larger sock and loved the pattern!


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I am making the Homespun Jacket from Lion Brand out of their Homespun in Montana Blue. The pattern specifically states if you don't want stripeing change the yarn ball every 2 rows. I am doing it but I'm doing every 3-4 rows and because of the color of the yarn (dark) it's been fine.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I just finished the Ruffled Baby Blanket, the one where you change needle sizes every 10 rows. Anyway, I used that baby floral yarn for the 7 smaller needle rows. I have the pretty design - the one that is supposed to be there - on 2 of the rows, 4 are just plain shades of pink, and 1 is just "odd" with pink and greens here and there. I didn't know - still don't - how you could work this so all would have had the floral design, but the way they came out on the blanket is not too bad - they are balanced - the 4 mixed pinks are 1,3,5,7, the two florals are 2 and 6, so the odd one is in the middle. The alternating large needle rows are done in a rose shade - which matches the rose in the floral yarn. So, for my first time knitting something like this, it's pretty, and only another knitter will know it should look like.


I'm working on this RBB now, and have trouble when the needle is changed from sz15 to sz 5 keeping my sts even. I working with a green, and am mixing a white/green/blue flecked for interest. The pattern shows best on the solid color.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

I am actually knitting a hat that is varagated and its working out pretty cool the colors are striping like steps will post when complete


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

I also have used the self striping yarn when I weave
I used the self striping as my warp (the up and down part) and I "pool" the like colors together as i warp and then slightly adjust it
Then I weave with a solid color


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Whoever said that winding the yarn to balls so both balls match, I could hug you! Started a baby cardigan (top down) and found that the stripes on the right sleeve and left sleeve did't match. I frogged the sweater and will start again with winding the yarn first. Thank You!


Same thing happened to me with Lion Brand Tweed 
Stripes. It is beautiful yarn, but when I knitted the front and back they were so different it looked like a bad seaming job not matching stripes properly. I frogged it and started over combining the back and front stitches and knitted the body in the round. Then started the sleeves at the same point and made them as close to the same as I could. It made all the difference.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about self-patterning yarns. Doesn't your gauge have to be absolutely exact for them to work as planned? It's hard for me to imagine everyone knitting so perfectly to gauge that the pattern works out as planned. I'd love to hear from those who use them.
> ...


I agree with StitchDesigner. I like these yarns very much, I mostly used them for socks. Of course the design outcome can be different... depending on the size of the sock: Baby, toddler, youngster, adult. But, they're always cool-looking.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

no just knit normally and the wool is so varigated that it comes out fine


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought some Sensations Cuddle Muffin. I haven't started any project with it yet, but the label shows the pattern. Under the picture of the pattern it reads: "Finished pattern will vary dependant on width of project".


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

71bear said:


> I also have used the self striping yarn when I weave
> I used the self striping as my warp (the up and down part) and I "pool" the like colors together as i warp and then slightly adjust it
> Then I weave with a solid color


Your weaving is beautiful!


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

MKjane said:


> 71bear said:
> 
> 
> > I also have used the self striping yarn when I weave
> ...


thanks just started this year


----------



## MeMe 2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just finished a shrug for my niece with self striping yarn.
It was my first time using it and it came out nicely.My hubby was impressed he has a good artistic eye.My guess is my knitting is pretty constistant.Easy pattern knit from cuff to cuff. It is called Scarf With Sleeves. I 
Cast on 88sts. Was going to do a lace back piece to sew on like the pointed part of a shawl,but that turned into a nice scarf,which I did not attatch.This and other nice self stiping patterns at www.mangomoonyarns.com


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

I posted this picture under pictures but just remembered I said I would post here under this subject


----------



## MeMe 2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just revisited site.To get the free patterns

www.mangomoonyarns.com/freepatterns.php


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

grammasam said:


> Grammy Toni said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished the Ruffled Baby Blanket, the one where you change needle sizes every 10 rows. Anyway, I used that baby floral yarn for the 7 smaller needle rows. I have the pretty design - the one that is supposed to be there - on 2 of the rows, 4 are just plain shades of pink, and 1 is just "odd" with pink and greens here and there. I didn't know - still don't - how you could work this so all would have had the floral design, but the way they came out on the blanket is not too bad - they are balanced - the 4 mixed pinks are 1,3,5,7, the two florals are 2 and 6, so the odd one is in the middle. The alternating large needle rows are done in a rose shade - which matches the rose in the floral yarn. So, for my first time knitting something like this, it's pretty, and only another knitter will know it should look like.
> ...


I used size 10 needles vs. the 15s. I didn't want such an open knit. Of course the blanket is small, but will work nicely for a newborn and as a tuck-in in a car seat.


----------

